# Trident Basin - Snooks



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I went to Trident Basin on Tuesday night at 7:00 PM, aimed with a dozen of live jumbo shrimps. First 3 casts, landed 2 monster ladyfishes. The remain 9 shrimps go to snooks. Landed 3 snooks, kept 2 @ 30" and 31", released the last one @ 27". The released one was caught accidentally. I saw a monster ladyfish in front of me, and I threw my last bait right in front of him, but the snook was too fast, he came from nowhere and swallow that shrimp in no time. Most of snooks caught UNDER the wharf, held onto them (fight!) for 5 seconds at the most before got cut of by pilings' banicle. I used 80Lbs powerpro, and 60 Lbs floro leader and heavy rod, but success rate only 33%. I told my wife to take a few pictures before she cleans the fishes today, hope she remember. I will post pictures tonight.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

DVO said:


> I told my wife to take a few pictures before she cleans the fishes today, hope she remember. I will post pictures tonight.


opcorn: :beer: 
You are my hero....
you catch ---- she cleans---!!!!! VERY nice... best catch of the year!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Dvo*

try to bump up your Leader to 100lb fluo, and next time you catch a ladyfish. Use her for bait trust me if there is a "Big" snook there. She will come up and hit the hell out of it Also if you are using 80lb PP, Try not to give him any drag. Turn the hell out of him, but you will still have to bump up your Leader. I bet you couldnt belive how a little ten pound fish, can fight so hard and seeing that they don't get much fishing pressure in there. They get "HUGE"


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

dang DVO, I've got to get back out there and whomp some snook. Too bad I'm off to Ginnie Springs for the weekend or the father-in-law and I would be there with freaking bells on. Wait, I love Ginnie Springs! Nothing but 3 days of solid :beer: and tubing! I expect to be in rehab by Monday, sans shaved head.


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*snook*

did you really mean . . ."Before she cleans them."?

Does she have any sisters?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

DANG, my woman took the pictures on regular camera instead of digital camera. I have to wait for a while before I can have my snooks pictures. Well guys, yes! my wife told me that " It does not look right if I clean the fish and She mow the lawn". My wife prefers to do "woman" stuff like cook, clean, etc.. and I prefer to do "man" stuff like cut the grass, fix the cars, house improvement, etc..By the way chilehead2, she has 2 sisters, and both of them married to my fishing buddies.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

do either of them need an extra husband? or hell just a guy they can clean fish for haha  congrats on the catch


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*That almost*

put a tear in my eyes, about your wife cleaning the fish My GF love to fish for Snook, but she won't clean them (doesnt know ) and i still have to bait her hook. A pinfish got her pretty good one time, and that was the end of that Hell she use to pick up my bait, after i open the castnet. One nite a ribbonfish was in the net, and when i dump it. That thing hit the ground and starting snapping it jaws, I have never seen her move that fast.  but i started laughing...and again that was the end of that well at least she likes to go fishing...here one for your wife:beer: :beer: Ladys like that are hard to find, Your are one lucky man...you better treat her right


----------



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

*Wtg Dvo*

Great report DVO! After 2 weeks the base exercise and inspection, it's time for some fishing. Can't wait to finally catch some snook from the basin.


----------



## jonnyutah (Mar 28, 2007)

where is trident basin? you know there is a wharf at the Fortpierce turning basin also :beer:


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

Trident Basin is part of the Navy Port in Port Canaveral. It's restricted access, you need to be a KSC/CCAFS Badged person or find some one that is to take you.


----------

